# what do you yous for watching movies on the internet



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

what do you yous for watching movies on the internet or download


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what kinda movies?


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

music videos *TV Shows* dvd movies


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I use emule and limewire for music and vids

mininova.org for everything else


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I use limewire mostly


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i yous mininova.org and thepiratebay.org discography rock and i donot download movies i Streaming Movies myvideolinks.giesecke.tk ovguide.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

www.hulu.com


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I tried hulu to watch movie trailers the other night and the vid kept freezing up. I was trying to decide between going to see StarTrek or Terminator.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I never have problems w/ it. it's what I do @ lunch most days. haha


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Besides hang'n here huh


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> www.hulu.com


HULU don't work up north here Eh!.......


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

hulu rocks, I just need to get an extra computer so I can watch tv and use mimb at the same time.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Private Tracker sites are best for speed, I use dididave.com over in UK and get constant 1.5-2.0 MB/s downloads from them. For stuff I can't get from dididave I use demonoid. I mainly download 360 games as of late (about 40 in the last week) and the odd movie that I really want to see in decent quality I will download a BluRay Rip in H.264 and stream it to my PS3 or 360 from my Laptop for the 1080p HD.


----------

